# Amagar a hacer algo



## ingridelin

Como dirían "perdón por el amague", por haber dicho que iba (y luego no pude), y a modo gracioso pedir disculpas por el amague..
gracias


----------



## Txiri

Desconozco ese uso, sólo he visto / oído la palabra en sus acepciones de amenaza


----------



## Eugin

Hola Ingridelin!!

No soy native, pero quizás con una explicación ellos puedan darte la forma correcta.
Sería algo así como: "Sorry for making you believe I was going to do that"

(No se me ocurre de alguna manera graciosa....quizás: "You nearly bought that.... sorry")


----------



## ingridelin

ok.. y como pedirias disculpas a un amigo por no ir a visitarlo luego de haber dicho que irías? tal vez exista una frase o jerga para no hacer la disculpa tan formal..


----------



## ingridelin

gracias Eugin.. podría ser.
saludos


----------



## Mr Chu

it´s appliable everytime you make a gesture or movement that seems you´re going to do somtehing e.g.: to hint; indeed it seems less frequently used as "to threaten" that would be better "amenazar"


----------



## Mr Chu

To Ingridelin´s :
disculpa, me quedé en el amague! (could be)


----------



## Txiri

Pues me sorprende, en serio, pero aquí va todo lo que dice el DRAE:

*amagar**.*(Quizá del gót. _af-maga_, desamparar, y este der. de _magan_, tener fuerza).*1.* tr. Hacer ademán de herir o golpear.*2.* tr. Amenazar a alguien con algún mal o mostrar intención de hacérselo.*3.* tr. Dicho de un mal: Amenazar o presentarse como inminente, a una o más personas o cosas.*4.* tr. Dicho de una enfermedad: Manifestar en alguien sus primeros síntomas.*5.* tr. Mostrar intención o disposición de hacer algo próxima o inmediatamente.*6.* intr. Estar próximo a sobrevenir.*7.* intr._ Ecuad._ Dicho de un incendio: Manifestarse su primera señal.*8.* prnl. coloq. Ocultarse, esconderse. http://forum.wordreference.com/U. t. c. tr.http://forum.wordreference.com/~* y no dar.**1.* loc. sust. m. Juego de muchachos, el cual se reduce a levantar uno de ellos la mano como para dar a otro un golpe, sin llegar a dárselo, porque de lo contrario pierde.


----------



## Moritzchen

Y "to feign" no sirve?
El Merriam de kilo y medio, (no es el grandote de 7) dice 
*feign *v. *feigned, feing-ing* _v.t._*1. *to represent fictitiously; put on an appearance of: _to feign sickness. _*2. *to invent fictitiously or deceptively as a story or an excuse. *3.*to imitate decetively: _to feign another´s voice_
_-v.i. _*4. *to make believe, pretend: _He is the only feigning..._

Hey Txiri: dueling dicitionaries!!!


----------



## Txiri

I wonder if the meaning they are referring to is not in 5 and the last example ... but I´ve never run across this, I just have had no experience with the word used that way, that´s all.


----------



## Mr Chu

Txiri:

those defs. sound kind of odd to me! In this side of LA we barely use the word with those meanings. To feign sounds closer to the way we use it down here. Indeed *#5* sounds fine. "Amagar" is widely used in sports "amagar a patear", "amagar a ir por la izquierda" and so on, or in more general sense "amagó a bajarse, amagó a quedarse" and so forth.


----------



## Txiri

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> Y "to feign" no sirve?
> El Merriam de kilo y medio, (no es el grandote de 7) dice
> *feign *v. *feigned, feing-ing* _v.t._*1. *to represent fictitiously; put on an appearance of: _to feign sickness. _*2. *to invent fictitiously or deceptively as a story or an excuse. *3.*to imitate decetively: _to feign another´s voice_
> _-v.i. _*4. *to make believe, pretend: _He is the only feigning..._
> 
> Hey Txiri: dueling dicitionaries!!!


 
Does it mean to feign an apology?  I´m confused!


----------



## ingridelin

waw.. i never meant to give u a hard time with this word!
thank u all!


----------



## Txiri

Mr Chu said:
			
		

> Txiri:
> 
> those defs. sound kind of odd to me! In this side of LA we barely use the word with those meanings


 
Hm, well, do any of the meanings given sound familiar in the LA sense?

By the way, I went and looked up "amago" as well, and the second definition seems to fit:

*amago**.**1.* m. Acción y efecto de amagar.*2.* m. p. us. Señal o indicio de algo.


----------



## Moritzchen

Or sorry for feigning?  Like "Sorry for feigning a punch to your kisser"?


----------



## Txiri

ingridelin said:
			
		

> waw.. i never meant to give u a hard time with this word!
> thank u all!


 
Don´t worry, if we didn´t like words and exploring, we wouldn´t be here.


----------



## Mr Chu

señal o indicio de algo sounds fine too. It feels like you´re going to do a kind of movement (usually) and the you don´t but the bodily language meant you were going to (or something like that) (how about the other quote "no aclares que obscurece?" I fear I´m going that way!"


----------



## Moritzchen

Mr Chu said:
			
		

> Txiri:
> 
> those defs. sound kind of odd to me! In this side of LA we barely use the word with those meanings...


 
Mr. Chu, estás en Los Angelitos? 
Ingrid, como te dijo Txiri, somos gente "rara" nos gustan las palabras, sus orígenes, usos, cambios, y hace poco le decía a un amigo que había encontrado una nueva adicción: este foro. Tú pregunta, y si podemos te contestamos. Además ya te vamos a preguntar a tí.


----------



## Txiri

Mr Chu said:
			
		

> señal o indicio de algo sounds fine too. It feels like you´re going to do a kind of movement (usually) and the you don´t but the bodily language meant you were going to (or something like that) (how about the other quote "no aclares que obscurece?" I fear I´m going that way!"


 
Well, that ties up perfectly with Moritzchen´s suggestion of feign, feint


----------



## Mr Chu

LA: Latin America. Paraguayan in origin, actually living in Argentina by choice


----------



## jp79

I don't think anyone answered the original question so here goes:

I would say:

Sorry for flaking on you.  
or
Sorry for flaking out.

It's a way to apologize for not doing something that you had told someone you would do.  Así que, me parece exactamente lo que buscaba ingridelin.  And it is a way to make light of your failing.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

ingridelin said:


> Como dirían "perdón por el amague", por haber dicho que iba (y luego no pude), y a modo gracioso pedir disculpas por el amague..
> gracias


 
The noun is *amago*, not *amague*.


----------



## ingridelin

Thanx a lot! it works for me! 

you were right.. no one answered.. .

saludos!


----------



## durito

No es muy precisa esta traducción pero es parecida.  Aquí va...


*Sorry for flaking out on you.  *Se dice cuando uno deja a alguien plantado o se le olvida cumplir en algo.  Es como decir, perdón por mi descuido.

saludos


----------



## cecilia

Hi, 
Hi,
I'm looking for an English translation for *amagar* too. I am from Argentina and agree with Mr Chu (good examples from soccer and good explanation: about to do something you eventually don't).
_feign_ is more like _pretend_. Here the original intention is one but midway turned being another. Definitions are ok but actual usage is not!
Maybe some native can provide related words to make up a phrase, if one word translation is too hard to find.
Thanks


----------



## albertovidal

In soccer "hacer un *amago*" is "to make a feint"

*feint: *


a _deceptive_ or _pretended_ blow, thrust, or other  movement, especially in boxing or fencing:_a brief feint at the opponent’s face_

a _mock_ attack or movement in warfare, made  in order _to distract or deceive_ an enemy


----------



## AlGrano

Hi everyone, thanks for such a thorough analysis of "amagar"; it really helped a lot.  I'm keeping "feint" ... the striker feinted to shoot but actually dribbled the defender and then shot. 

But I have another situation: Me amagó con una pistola y me robó todo el dinero que tenía.  In this case "feint" doesn't sound right to me.  What do you all think?
Would this do the job?  "I was threatened with a pistol and was robbed of all my money" (I didn't introduce gender for in Spanish it could mean male or female).

Thanks for your input.


----------



## albertovidal

Hi everyone, thanks for such a thorough analysis of "amagar"; it really helped a lot. I'm keeping "feint" ... the striker feinted to shoot but actually dribbled the defender and then shot. 

But I have another situation: Me amagó con una pistola y me robó todo el dinero que tenía. In this case "feint" doesn't sound right to me. What do you all think?
Would this do the job? "I was threatened with a pistol and was robbed of all my money" (I didn't introduce gender for in Spanish it could mean male or female).

Thanks for your input. 

"Me amagó con una pistola" does not make any sense in Spanish.
"Me amenazó con una pistola" (I was threatened with a pistol) makes sense.


----------



## Fluence

albertovidal said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for such a thorough analysis of "amagar"; it really helped a lot. I'm keeping "feint" ... the striker feinted to shoot but actually dribbled the defender and then shot.
> 
> But I have another situation: Me amagó con una pistola y me robó todo el dinero que tenía. In this case "feint" doesn't sound right to me. What do you all think?
> Would this do the job? "I was threatened with a pistol and was robbed of all my money" (I didn't introduce gender for in Spanish it could mean male or female).
> 
> Thanks for your input.
> 
> "Me amagó con una pistola" does not make any sense in Spanish.
> "Me amenazó con una pistola" (I was threatened with a pistol) makes sense.



I believe that, in Mexican Spanish, the verb "amagar" does make sense in this situation. This is used frequently used in robbery or violent assault situations; it is similar but not the same as "amenazar".

"Me amagó con una pistola" (The criminal put the gun on my head, preventing me from moving)
"Me amenazó con una pistola" (The criminal pointed the gun at me from a short distance)

This is what I understand.


----------



## franzjekill

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> The noun is *amago*, not *amague*.


En mi país es mucho más usado amague que amago. Por ejemplo, en el fútbol: hizo un amague. Altamente improbable que escuches decir que el jugador hizo un "amago". 

Edito para agregar lo que dice el diccionario de la Academia, interesante ver la lista de países en los que amague es usado como sustantivo:

1. m. Arg., Bol., Méx., Par. y Ur. Indicio o señal de algo que finalmente no llega asuceder.

2. m. Ec., Guat., Nic. y P. Rico. Gesto que indica la intención de hacer algo.


----------



## sound shift

franzjekill said:


> 1. m. Arg., Bol., Méx., Par. y Ur. Indicio o señal de algo que finalmente no llega a suceder.


"To make as if to do something". Por ejemplo: "He made as if to shoot" (fútbol; finalmente no tiró).


----------



## elcanarioinglés

ingridelin said:


> Como dirían "perdón por el amague", por haber dicho que iba (y luego no pude), y a modo gracioso pedir disculpas por el amague..
> gracias


A few ideas:
Sorry I let you down.
Sorry I could not make it.


----------



## claaariii

jp79 said:


> Sorry for flaking on you.
> or
> Sorry for flaking out.





durito said:


> *Sorry for flaking out on you. *



I think this last one is a pretty exact translation, and it maintains the friendly tone that the original had.


----------



## franzjekill

sound shift said:


> (fútbol; finalmente no tiró).


Exacto. Ejemplo: amagó tirar al arco (portería), pero dio un pase entre líneas.


----------

